# 2nd Grow---Northern Lights--Fast Blast--Diesel Ryder



## i_love_amsterdam (Aug 17, 2008)

I am pretty excited about this one. My first grow went ok but I learned so much. I'm feeling pretty confident about this one. I've got 2 Nirvana Northern Lights, 2 Afropips Fast Blast, and 1 Diesel Ryder

Strain Info: 

Set-Up:  400 watt MH/HPS
             2.5'x2' area
             Starting with 1 gallon pots, may go to 3 gallon pots
             Fox Farm Ocean Forest Soil with mycorrhizal fungi mixed in
             Fox Farm's Grow Big, Big Bloom, and Tiger Bloom
             Bushmaster from Humboldt Nutrients
             Diamond Nectar
             Sub Culture from General Hydroponics


----------



## tess (Aug 17, 2008)

Good luck wiv the grow keep us updated  I started my grow journal today as well good luck :ignore::doh:


----------



## Melissa (Aug 17, 2008)

*goodluck eace:*


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Aug 17, 2008)

Here's some pics


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 17, 2008)

good luck with the grow:hubba: . By the looks of everything all is going great so far  I will be pulling a chair up for his one thats if you dont mind


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Aug 19, 2008)

What's up all? Just a quick update to keep everyone in the loop. One of the Northern Lights didn't sprout. The taproot didn't look to good when I planted it so I was kind of expecting it. 

Now for some better news, I got my Diesel Ryders today :hubba:  Took 6 days from the Doc. I'm only gonna start one for now so I've got one germin' and should be able to get it in the soil in the next day or two.

The other three are looking great and I'm gonna post some more pics soon. Thanks for stopping by

Happy smoking everyone! :2940th_rasta:


----------



## Dankerz (Aug 20, 2008)

stopping on in to send you -n- your plants a little *"GREEN LUV"* to get them babiez off to the best start possible.  G()()D LUCK

:lama:


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Aug 22, 2008)

Things are looking nice. I'm pretty happy with everything so far. Temps are averaging 82 in the "day" and 73 at "night". Humidity has been between 58-70%. I'm running an 18/6 light cycle. No nutes so far, I'm waiting until the 3 week mark for that. The northern lights seems to be growing a little bit faster than the Fast Blast. I can already tell that the Northern Lights is gonna rock. :headbang:  I've had a Diesel Ryder germing for a couple days and nothing so far. I'm gonna start one more and see if it germs any faster. I really want to get one started. It gonna be delicious.

Well here's the pics. The northern light is the one with rounded leaves and the Fast Blast is the one with the more pointed leaves. Theres one northern lights and 2 fast blast. Enjoy and thanks for stopping by!
:ccc:


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 22, 2008)

Looking sweet buddy.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 22, 2008)

Looking good so far. Have you started feeding them anything yet?


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Aug 23, 2008)

Nope nothin yet. Gonna wait another week or so...


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Aug 25, 2008)

:farm:  Hello everyone! This is about the 2 week mark. Havent given them any nutes yet, just distilled water. I've been misting them everyday just to keep it humid. I also heard that helps to make the stem stronger. 18/6 light schedule.  400w mh. Plenty of air movement to get the stems nice and sturdy. The northern Lights is about 3 in and the other ones 2 in. All are working on their second node. Still trying to germ the diesel ryder seed. Havent given it a whole lot of attention. 3 is a pretty good number for me for now. I'll work the ryder in after a while. Thanks for takin a look and happy smoking.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 25, 2008)

Awesome grow buddy


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Sep 1, 2008)

Things are still goin good. I think they're getting a little hot now that they're taller but I'm about to move locations so I'll have the light raised then. Finally got a Diesel Ryder started. 9 weeks and I should have some goodness.:clap:  I put that into a 3 gallon pot. I heard thats the best way to utilize the Ryders and get a good yield so we'll see if it helps. Enjoy the pics


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Sep 4, 2008)

Things are getting back to normal. I stressed the plants a little for a few days.:fid:  Temps got a little too high and the FB did not seem to be ready for the nutes. Diesel Ryder isn't taking off like I thought it would but its coming along. I just moved to a new local a couple days ago. Still tweaking things to get the temps right and everything. The lights are about 2.5 feet above the plants which I know is way too far but I'm gonna slowly bring them down as I get the set-up figured out. This also is probably affecting the DR and keepin it from taking off. Things will get groovin again and I'm getting excited! Thanks for stoppin in:watchplant:


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Sep 5, 2008)

Alright just a quick little update cuz_ I _finally measured the trees and was pleasently surprised. The Northern Lights is at 7 in!  Not bad for only 24 days since it was planted. My first grow I just used crappy old 4' T-12 fluoros. But then I got the HID and went 400 mh from seed and I'm loving it! The 2 FB are at 4 in., those are some bushy little things tho. And I'm def noticing different pheno's. One just has a slight plant smell while the other one smells like a dirty little skunk. Very nice. The DR is at about 2 in. I can't wait for that thing to take off. I'll have more pics in a week. Thanks for stoppin in and happy smoking :ccc:


----------



## tokemon (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice looking grow, your not to far ahead of me. Good luck buddy!


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Sep 11, 2008)

Plants just got through their first 12 hour dark period. Already have that flowering look to them a little bit. The NL is now 9.5" and is looking like its gonna explode upwards. The FB is a short stocky little plant with great branching. Also flowers fast, somewhat Auto. Those 2 are 5 in. And the DR is still getting started hovering around 2.5"  Switched the bulb to the HPS. Also lowered the light to about 20in above the plants. The next 2 months are gonna be very exciting.:dancing: :watchplant:  Enjoy the pics and thanks for stopping in. Happy smoking :ccc: 

P.S. forgot to add the question I wanted to ask:stoned:  Will the 1 gallon pots I have them in now suffice for the rest of the groW? Seems like the FB will be ok cause its so short and stocky but the NL is def. gonna reach for the sky.


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Sep 13, 2008)

Just checked my PH for the first time. Was starting to  notice some leaf curl and some sick leaves. Out of the 4 plants PH ranged from 5.2-5.5.  It's FFOF soil. Could someone please give me some advice on the simplest, most effective and best way to get my PH near 6.5??? :bongin:


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Sep 22, 2008)

Things have been getting pretty interesting around here.:hubba:  I took care of the ph problem by flushing them all. They are all around 6.3 now. They have been in flower for 11 days now and the NL is huge. It was 7" when I started flowering and it has tripled in size! It's now 22".:holysheep:  The Fast Blast have both shown sex. 1 male, 1 female. I was somewhat hoping for a male or two in hopes of making some seeds. It's outside now with the Diesel Ryder, which ended up being male as well. I also have started another FB. It says on the website that if you do straight 12/12 then they will be ready for harvest in only 40-50 days! I'm definitey wanting to test this out. Im also gonna start another DR and hope that it's a female so that I can pollinate it with the male DR. Here's a visual for you all and thanks for checkin it out. 

----I was wondering about the leaf curl on the NL. PH is 6.3. Gave 1/2 strength nutes about 4 days ago. It doesn't seem to have any nute burn. Could it be heat? Or over/underwatering? Any help is much appreciated


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Sep 22, 2008)

I've got alot to show so here's more pics


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Sep 23, 2008)

Everyone check out the bottom of page 1 for the latest post. Let me know what y'all think


----------



## Thorn (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey great posting, can't believe i missed this one hehe! Plants look great..I was gonna say did you know you had a male there...but then i read and saw that you wanted one or 2 for making seeds. I hear ya on that one...i'm tryin to keep my male lowryder mint alive for collecting pollen hehe. Your plants look fab!  Keep it green


----------



## Melissa (Sep 26, 2008)

sorry i took my time looking in again  but they are looking great:48: ,,,now added a subscription :aok:


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Sep 27, 2008)

:hubba:


----------



## Thorn (Sep 29, 2008)

looking VERY nice there bro! how long they got left on them?


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Sep 29, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> looking VERY nice there bro! how long they got left on them?


 
They're right around 3 weeks into flowering now. They've got atleast 5-6 weeks left. So for now just :bongin:  and waiting and getting them as big n' tasty as i can. I'm pretty anxious for them but it's such a long process that I'm getting better at being patient:watchplant: Hey does anyone know where to find blackstrap molasses? I'm just not sure what kinda store would have that.


----------



## JBonez (Sep 29, 2008)

looking good mang, cant wait til im as far along as you are, im using a 1000w mh right now, distilled water when they need it, no nutes yet, hopefully i can mimic your success! ill be watching this one closely, check out my grow in my sig! thanks!


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello everyone! I'm happy to report that things are going well. NL buds are getting huge. i can't wait to see what this cola ends up lookin like. Its gonna be beautiful. The Fast Blast is much smaller but looks very nice as well. Crystals are starting to coat the leaves and it looks so nice. I made the mistake of taking off a bunch of fan leaves:stoned:  cause I thought it'd be good for the buds to get more light but I since have read that thats not a good thing to do, but its still growing strong. I also have collected some pollen from a diesel ryder and a fast blast male and pollinated some flowers on each plant from each male. Sounds like i'm gonna have some interesting future grows with some crosses of my own.:hubba:  I've started 1 more DR, FB and a NL to see how these would grow in 12/12 from seed. I'm also really hoping to get a female DR so I can get some pure DR seeds of my own. I'm gonna try to store and keep the pollen for awhile but I've never done that before so it might not work that way. Well sorry for such a long post, just wanted to fill u guys in on everything. Enjoy the pics and thanks for stoppin in. Bong rips for everyone! :bong:


----------



## blancolighter (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow those NLs get fat quick! Your grow is tempting me into ordering a pack of NlL seeds. Great lookin grow man.


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Oct 6, 2008)

blancolighter said:
			
		

> Wow those NLs get fat quick! Your grow is tempting me into ordering a pack of NlL seeds. Great lookin grow man.


 
Thanks bro. I know what u mean about the NL I'm kind of surprised at how fat the cola is already. I can't wait to see what the final 2 weeks bring:hubba: 

Here's some more pics in a different light


----------



## JBonez (Oct 6, 2008)

i_love_amsterdam said:
			
		

> Thanks bro. I know what u mean about the NL I'm kind of surprised at how fat the cola is already. I can't wait to see what the final 2 weeks bring:hubba:
> 
> Here's some more pics in a different light



mother of god, those plants are beautiful. just wow.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 6, 2008)

No, thank you. Havent seen porn like that all day. did i say wow already?


----------



## megan23247 (Oct 13, 2008)

Dude your NL is looking good I must say!  They look a little dry and that may be what causing the leaves to curl under.  Just a guess of course.  Lookin yummy my friend they are gonna be budded up come harvest.  good job.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 13, 2008)

Looking good. I think you will really enjoy that northern lights


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 13, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## daf (Oct 13, 2008)

keep it up dude, that nl rocks


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Oct 14, 2008)

Buds are getting huge. The fast blast shoud only have about 2 weeks left. That one is getting very frosty.:hubba:  The NL has 3-5 weeks. I've got pretty good seed development on all the buds i pollinated. The crosses i've got are: NL X FB, NL X DR, FB X DR and some pure FB seeds. The other 3 plants in the tent are 1 each of FB-DR-NL, all started 12/12 from seed. The FB is definitely built to be grown out quickly. It's got quite a few hairs popping out after about 3 weeks. Thanks for havin a look. Smoke weed everyday:bong2:


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Nov 5, 2008)

Whats up all? I got a little discouraged with my grow so I haven't posted an update in awhile. 
The NL, my pride & joy, end up growing balls on me :hairpull: I was so excited about it. i was pretty confident in getting 1-2 oz. from it. I noticed it kinda late and it started to seed. I chopped it at about 6 weeks, a solid 2 weeks early. I got maybe 1/2oz. dry that is curing, but due to being cut early, having bananas, and a bunch of premature seeds its not very impressive smoke. i did get approx. 20 good seeds from the pollination that I did on purpose with FB and DR pollen. The seeds look decent but now could possibly be worthless herms. I'm posting some pics of it right before the chop and of the buds hanging and then curing and of the seeds i got. The bud looks decent but is very dry and doesn't pack much of a punch. I dried it for about 8 days and its been curing for a little over a week.

The FB is looking grand  Thank god for it otherwise it would have been a very depressing grow. Its right at about 7 weeks of flower now. Trichs are mostly cloudy and i'm gonna give it another week or so. I harvested about 5 or 6 smaller center buds that I pollinated. So far I've picked off about 15 seeds and have atleast 20-30 more in the buds that are drying. These are pure FB seeds and look very very good. I can't wait to test them. I'm hoping to get close to an ounce from this plant. the buds are extremely frosty and covered with some beautiful looking trichomes. It has a very pungent skunky smell and you can just catch a hint of the blueberry that was crossed with an iranian indica to produce the Fast Blast strain. I dont have any sort of system in place for the smrll and it definitley stinks up a majority of the house.  It is definitely a smaller plant that ended up at only about 12" tall, compared to the NL that shot up to 27", grown at the same time and under the same conditions.

I also grew one FB plant 12/12 from seed and it has done excellent. It is right at 6.5 weeks and could be chopped today. i'm gonna give it another week to "marinate":hubba:  tho. This strain is faster than the Lowryder strains. I can't compare quality or yield to the LR until I investigated further but it is a faster strain. Its ready after only 6.5 weeks of 12/12 from planting  It's not autoflowering but it is an extremely fast growing plant when put straight into 12/12. My plant is not very big but it was just a quick experiment. I havent put much time or effort into it. I'm sure yield can be greatly improved. I have pictures below. I'm goin to do a strain report sometime soon on the FB under the strains forum because I am very happy with this strain. The breeder is Afropips.

There are 2 other plants in the first few pictures. These were 1 NL and 1 DR grown 12/12 from seed. They both ended up male and got the chop. These did not compare to the FB as far as growing 12/12 from seed. 

Well sorry for such a long post folks. Its been a few weeks and i'm just about done with the grow. Early tests indicate the FB is going to be some bomb asss smoke. Cant wait for some properly dried and cured buds. I sent off for an indoor mix from Next Generations Seed Company through Green Life Seeds. NGSC breeds pure Romulan and many amazing looking Romulan hybrids along with some awesome other strains. Look for a new journal from I_L_A sometime soon. I will do a seedbank report for Green Life Seeds under the seedbank forum. Thanks for following my grow!


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow...I didn't realize I typed so much...thanks ahead of time to anyone who takes the time to read it and to the rest of you for just stopping by. Here's the pics. The first few are from about 2.5 weeks ago and the last ones are from the last couple days.


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Nov 5, 2008)

And some more...


----------



## Thorn (Nov 6, 2008)

sorry to hear about the hermie bro! But hey u got more smoke than me 

FB and DRs are looking brill! Well done!


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Dec 11, 2008)

Well I've been a lazy azz and have started a new grow but cant get the motivation to start a journal, so here's my attempt. The last grow was...somewhat succesful. I only ended up without about a half but it was some really good stuff (Fast Blast). the NL hermied and i cut it way early and the smoke sucked horribly so it was kinda dissapointing but I learned alot. 

So I'm giving it one more go before an unknown hiatus and I'm going for a decent amount of weight. i want to have a stash that i can smoke on and not be like, counting how many buds I have left. So my goal is 4-8 oz. Pretty modest but it would suit me just right. 

My whole idea here is strength in #'s. I've got about 20 little one's going right now of a few different strains. Blueberry, Strawberry cough, g13 haze, white widow, fast blast(I'm finding myself sniffing the jar I had it in from the previous grow), diesel ryder, mazar-i-shariff, thai skunkXsuper skunk, master kush, and some bagseed. I'm experimenting with topping/training and am liking the results so far. I'm gonna start a journal and will post a link soon.


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Dec 17, 2008)

Here's the link to my new grow
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35553


----------

